# The worlds first monument to a tractor



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I just came back from spending three days ( working) at Mildura in far north western Victoria, and was taken by one of the locals to see the junction of the two longest rivers in Australia.
In the town of Wentworth is a small monument to the grey Ferguson tractor, you can visit this page to read the story..
http://monumentaustralia.org.au/monument_display.php?id=23742&image=0
I was unable to take a photo of it unfortunately.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The little tractor that could! That's awesome Tim. Thanks for sharing!


----------

